# Purina Miniature Horse and Pony Feed



## JMS Miniatures (May 28, 2011)

I was curious has anyone started feeding the new Purina miniature horse and pony feed to their horses and how are they liking it?


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (May 29, 2011)

I feed Strategy,and won three bags of The miniature horse feed a couple of weeks ago. I decided to feed it to a paddock with three fat little mares in it . They like it but it will take me a while to see if I want to switch. It costs less than Strategy . It is 13.5 percent protein compared to 14 percent. It also has less fat.


----------



## Sandy B (May 29, 2011)

I feed Strategy to my quarter horses and have for years and LOVE it! I feed Purina Enrich 32 to the minis as it is like only a 1-2 cups of feed and they get all the nutrients in it. I too was wondering about the new miniature horse feed and what the benefit is versus Strategy and Enrich 32.


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2011)

Purina only sell a few products for horses in Italy, they mainly sell dog and cat food. What a bummer


----------



## minimomNC (May 29, 2011)

I have been feeding it for about 3 months now. My horses look great and love the feed. I even have a couple that won't eat Omelene 200 anymore, they prefer the miniature feed. The cost is so much lower. I even have a horse here that was not in great shape when she arrived and now she looks really good, shiney coat, great weight. I was able to feed her more because of the low starch and sugar. I really like it and will continue with it. My feed store gave me a great price break that its even cheaper than what Tractor Supple sells it for.


----------



## Zipper (May 29, 2011)

I feed Purina Performance Elite 2 cups a day to my minis.

Is the Mini Feed better?


----------



## Windhaven (May 29, 2011)

I have some new mini customers that would like to try this. minimomNC what is the average amount you feed a horse?


----------



## kaykay (May 29, 2011)

We just love it! I posted that pic of Tease as her coat shines so much you about have to wear sunglasses. All of the horses we put on it have coats like that now. We had a little trouble getting the yearlings to eat it but now they love it. I am really happy with it.

If anyone wants to try it go to the purina site and you can get coupons for trying the new feed (the 60 day challenge)


----------



## minimomNC (May 29, 2011)

I have a couple tall horses that needed weight, a couple of shetlands, a stallion that needs weight due to pasture breeding and a mare with a foal. So mine are getting more than I would normally feed an A size mini. But my yearling 27" colt get 2 cups twice a day. I am with kaykay, my horses are shiney and we feed nothing else, no supplements at all and have not fed beet pulp in a while. I just had pictures done yesterday, so when I get those you can see how my horses look. I am so happy with it and I can now get it for just over $12 a bag. Love my feed store, they are awesome.


----------



## O So (May 29, 2011)

I switched my guy's over around the same time KayKay did. I am seeing the same results! They are looking really good and have nice shiny coats!! I even think O So is starting to lose his belly!!

I love it!!! So do the boys!


----------



## Sandy B (May 29, 2011)

Ok, you guy convinced me to switch from Purina Enrich 32 to the new mini feed. Thank you!


----------



## ForeverFarma (May 29, 2011)

I have found it's great for the more "easy keepers" of my herd, but the horses in full time show training need a bit more than what the Mini food offers., so I kept them on Strategy and let everyone else go to the Mini food.


----------



## Zipper (May 29, 2011)

I am convinced also just have to wait until tomorrow and see you has it.


----------



## topnotchminis (May 29, 2011)

I just started using it and so far like it. Just so you all know if you sign up for purina 60 day challenge you get 2 $10 off coupons on two bags of feed


----------



## wingnut (May 29, 2011)

For those of you who have switched from Strategy (GX) to this new formula for minis, what was your measurement for feeding the Strategy vs. the feeding of the mini feed?

I feed 5 of my 6 girls 1/4 lb each (2x a day) of the Strategy. Based on the feed tag I was sent (by my Purina rep), I would feed most of them just under 1/2lb per feeding. I would go through it faster at that rate. None of the 5 on Strategy need to gain any weight and all have coats that look fabulous. I like the lower fat though. I just get stuck on the idea of going through it twice as fast based on my current feed rates.


----------



## minimomNC (May 29, 2011)

Just a word to everyone, if you have a program that works for you and you don't think the change will make a difference, then don't change. Follow the simple rule, if it aint broke, don't fix it. The reason I changed is feed is getting so high and my feed store could get this feed for me at almost $4 a bag less and it works for me. If it had not worked, I would have gone back to Omelene 200.


----------



## wildoak (May 29, 2011)

> I have found it's great for the more "easy keepers" of my herd, but the horses in full time show training need a bit more than what the Mini food offers., so I kept them on Strategy and let everyone else go to the Mini food.


Kind of what I've found in the past when I switched to the Farnam Mini feed. I was feeding Safe Choice at the time and ended back with it. I may try this on a couple of horses, but I feed a Bluebonnet feed I've been very happy with - the only negative now is a recent - big - price increase. It went from $12.95 a bag to over $15 in one jump, all due to fuel costs!

Jan


----------



## Tremor (May 29, 2011)

A lot of you are saying how much you feed in cups. How much do you guys feed in pounds on average?

And how much is your feed? Omelene 300 for me just jumped up to $19.33.


----------



## dianemcc (May 29, 2011)

I would like to see some before and after pics please.


----------



## lucky seven (May 29, 2011)

My mini loves the purina mini & pony grain. The pellets are small and he really likes it better than what I was feeding him. He gets one serving in the morning, about 5 oz as he weighs around 365 pounds. Those of you who use this grain how much hay do you feed? I thought feeding him less grain would help take weight off but hasn't so far. He gets a flake of hay in the am and pm and a snack around 8 pm when I top off his water for the night.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for everyones responses. I may try and switch to that. I've just haven't been very happy with what I'm using I have one horse on Kent and he isn't that bad his coat is pretty shiny and the other one on ADM MoorGlo and it just hasn't brought out much shine for him and it has alot of fat and plus it cost me $24 to get a 40 pound bag and I just hate paying that much. I would love to get everyone on one feed and at first I really liked the Farnam feed but the following year really did not do well for my horses at all so I changed. Hopefully Purina's won't disapoint.


----------



## Melinda Dean (May 29, 2011)

Thought I would throw my 2 cents in.

I only have 3 minis to feed. 2 mature geldings and a 20 month old colt. I have been feeding Purina for years. The mature guys are on Equine Adult and the colt will be switching over from Equine Jr. soon. Of course I am paying a premium price for premium feed. But they look great, and are very healthy. My vets always comment on how fit they are and ask about my minis' diets.

Just went to a Purina horse feed seminar last Thursday. I learned that Purina's lower priced feeds contain less additives than the premium ones. (The reason for cost differences). For me, when I fed the lower end feed, I was always trying to get a balance of minerals into my little "A" guy. He is a sand eater! But could survive on air for a long time. If his diet is not well balanced, he eats dirt to satisfy his mineral needs. The cost of adding extra minerals and vitamins per feedings added up to more than the extra cost of the better feed. Plus the daily Sand Clear, and worry over if he was starting to eat sand again. With the Equine series I have not needed to anything to his diet for a couple of years. They graze and have coastal bermuda hay at will. And have always had salt and mineral blocks handy. As some one said , "If it works, why change it"? My feed dealer really wants me to try the new mini feed but I dread switching and then having a sand colic . For now, I will continue with the Purina Equine series.

I know the research folks at Purina are glad to answer any questions, and have talked me through changing horse feeds several times in the past. I am confident the new mini feed is very good for most minis. If you have a special needs mini like my Lil'Bit, I would go slowly and watch him/her closely for several months.

That's my two cents. Melinda


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 29, 2011)

I don't use it and have never tried it. But I thought when it first came out, I kept hearing negative things about it. Or do I have it confused with the Platform mini feed?

I currently feed strategy.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 29, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I don't use it and have never tried it. But I thought when it first came out, I kept hearing negative things about it. Or do I have it confused with the Platform mini feed?


I think you have it confused with the Platform feed. I made the same mistake. I tried that when it first came out and was very disappointed. Considering that experience and how happy I've been with our feeding program for the last couple years, I'm still reluctant to try the new Purina mini feed even though the feed we are currently using is significantly more expensive.


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 29, 2011)

Our trainer shows both minis and Shetland, and has quite a few in the barn. They used to feed omelene 200, and have switched nearly every horse in the barn to the Purina miniature horse and pony feed. Actually, Im pretty sure that they said my horse is the only horse there NOT on the mini horse and pony feed. We moved him there from a bad boarding situation, so he was underweight and lacking muscle. He's currently on Ultium, but once his weight is up a big more, if he continues to gain instead of leveling out, he will be switched to the mini feed too. They fit both halter and driving horses, so they are in a full work schedule.

In the past I had tried the platform mini feed, and felt it was garbage. From the reviews Ive heard, most everyone loves the new purina mini feed, even those who hated the platform mini feed.


----------



## Sandy B (May 30, 2011)

lucky seven said:


> My mini loves the purina mini & pony grain. The pellets are small and he really likes it better than what I was feeding him. He gets one serving in the morning, about 5 oz as he weighs around 365 pounds. Those of you who use this grain how much hay do you feed? I thought feeding him less grain would help take weight off but hasn't so far. He gets a flake of hay in the am and pm and a snack around 8 pm when I top off his water for the night.


If you go to Purinas web site and look under the mini horse feed you will see their guidelines for both hay and the grain. But typically hay is fed at 1-2% of their body weight. I bout a tiny scale off of Ebay for 3.99 and I hang a bucket on it and weigh the hay given to each min. You would be surprised at how little they actually get. I am feeding one flake of orchard grass to 4 over-weight mini mares and 2 other mini mares that need weight get one flake of hay, 1/2 pound of Stable Mix pellets & all get 1 cup of Enrich 32. The small stallion gets 1.5 pound of orchard grass hay morning and night and a cup & half of Enrich 32. I will be switching over to the new mini horse feed after this bag starts getting low. We try to group horses together as to what their feed requirements are. The ones individually stalled really get personalized feeding.


----------



## minimomNC (May 30, 2011)

> I learned that Purina's lower priced feeds contain less additives than the premium ones.


I think if you go to Purina's website and compare the information under Guaranteed Analysis on Strategy and Omelene 200, you will find that they are pretty close to the same as the mini feed except the mini feed has less fat and a lot more fiber. It also contains Lysine which Strategy doesn't.

I would consider the mini feed one of their premium feeds, just because it doesn't cost alot doesn't mean it isn't a good feed.

Someone wanted to see before and after pictures.

Here is the mare that took 3 Res National titles in 2010 at AMHR Nationals.







And how she looks this year at her first show. While I dont' know if she looks better, she is as good on a different feed.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 30, 2011)

minimomNC said:


> I think if you go to Purina's website and compare the information under Guaranteed Analysis on Strategy and Omelene 200, you will find that they are pretty close to the same as the mini feed except the mini feed has less fat and a lot more fiber. It also contains Lysine which Strategy doesn't.
> 
> I would consider the mini feed one of their premium feeds, just because it doesn't cost alot doesn't mean it isn't a good feed.
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## kaykay (May 30, 2011)

It contains flax seed and beet pulp so you dont have to add those. It also has that amplify fat nugget in it. I do have my show horses on it and they look great. Even the babies who are eating are happy and shiny. I have to say I have never seen a feed that makes their coat bloom like this one does.

I also was feeding strategy and also like it, but it never got that bloom on them.


----------



## wildoak (May 30, 2011)

Kay and Karen, how long have you been feeding it? Nice mare Karen!!

Jan


----------



## kaykay (May 30, 2011)

We switched hmmm about 6 to 8 weeks ago? Noticed a difference after about 2 weeks


----------



## minimomNC (May 30, 2011)

Mine have been on it about 3 months, maybe a bit longer.


----------



## sdmini (May 30, 2011)

I talked with a Purina spokesman who also shows miniatures and Shetlands. She did not recommend it for growing horses so my yearlings are on another feed. At that time they didn't know how it would work for a "show diet" so I only put my chubby gelding on it. His hair coat looks fabulous and he has a lot more energy. I had heard a lot of good things about it which is why I asked about it. Based on the results with him I'm in the process of switching over a couple of other mature horses over.


----------



## Marty (May 30, 2011)

Quick question please:

My Tractor Supply has this but they have told me no one is buying it at all so they are not going to carry it if it doesn't start selling pretty soon. My horses are on Strategy, no real complaints but they are too fat for my liking no matter how much I reduce their amounts. Would this help reduce fat issues?

I'm also paying $15.00+ for Strategy and the Horse and Pony food is the same price here.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 30, 2011)

The mini and pony feed is $3 per bag more than Strategy at my stores.


----------



## Mominis (May 30, 2011)

Tremor said:


> A lot of you are saying how much you feed in cups. How much do you guys feed in pounds on average?
> 
> And how much is your feed? Omelene 300 for me just jumped up to $19.33.






$19.33/bag!! I'm paying $16.95/bag of the Omelene 500, which I just love! I can't imagine $19.33/bag Holy Guacamole!!



lucky seven said:


> My mini loves the purina mini & pony grain. The pellets are small and he really likes it better than what I was feeding him. He gets one serving in the morning, about 5 oz as he weighs around 365 pounds. Those of you who use this grain how much hay do you feed? I thought feeding him less grain would help take weight off but hasn't so far. He gets a flake of hay in the am and pm and a snack around 8 pm when I top off his water for the night.



What is the weight of your flakes? Also, what "snack" is he getting at 8pm, is it a concentrate or roughage?


----------



## Marty (May 30, 2011)

ok here we go

CRUDE PROTEIN MIN 13.50%

LYSINE MIN 0.80%

CRUDE FAT MIN 4.50%

CRUDE FIBER MAX 18.00%

CALCIUM (CA) MIN 0.80%

CALCIUM (CA) MAX 1.30%

PHOSPHORUS (P) MIN 0.65%

COPPER (CU) MIN 75 PPM

SELENIUM (SE) MIN 0.60 PPM

ZINC (ZN) MIN 270 PPM

VITAMIN A MIN 6000 IU/LB

VITAMIN E MIN 125 IU/LB


----------



## minimomNC (May 30, 2011)

> $19.33/bag!! I'm paying $16.95/bag of the Omelene 500, which I just love! I can't imagine $19.33/bag Holy Guacamole!!


Mominis, I tried the Omelene 500 as well and loved it, price was great, UNTIL I looked at the bag and it was only 40 pound bags.

I guess I am just lucky, I get the mini feed for about $4 less a bag than Strategy, $3 less than Omelene 200.


----------



## Mominis (May 30, 2011)

You just KNOW I went and checked my bag the second that I read your post. lol It's 50lb bag. I was about to have a fit!! heehee


----------



## TyeeRanch (May 30, 2011)

I was pretty sure that Omolene 500 was a 50 lb bag, Omolene 400 is usually a 40 lb bag. No idea why they did that though. I have been feeding the miniature horse feed to my two easy keeper mares for about a month, both are doing well on it. Still not sure if it has the "ooomph" needed for my stallion and hard keeper gelding. So they are still on Omolene 200.


----------



## Mominis (May 30, 2011)

You'd be surprised how close the Mini and Pony feed is to the Omelene 500. Kay and I had this discussion on another board. She and I compared feed labels and the biggest difference is fat.

Omelene 500

Crude Protein 12%

Lysine .65%

Crude Fat 8%

Crude Fiber 9%

Calcium (min) .90%

Calcium (max) 1.20%

Phosphorus .50%

Copper 55.0 ppm

Selenium .60ppm

Zinc 220.0 ppm

Vitamin A 3,000 IU/lb

Vitamin E 150 IU/lb

Ingredients

Grain Products, Processed Grain By-Products, Roughage Products, Molasses Products, Plant Protein Products, Soybean Oil, Forage Products, Calcium Carbonate, Vegetable Oil, Flaxseed, Salt, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Citric Acid, L-Lysine, Magnesium Oxide, Choline Chloride, Propionc Acid (A Perservative), Vitamin E Supplement, Sorbitan Monostearate, Iron Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Tocopherols, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin A Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Ferrous Carbonate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, DL-Methionine, Sodium Selenite.

Wow, the ol' eye sight isn't what it used to be...sheesh those little labels are hard to read. lol


----------



## wingnut (May 30, 2011)

I'm still not sure if I'll consider a switch. If it cost more than the Strategy AND I end up feeding more, it definitely wouldn't be cost effective. I think they look fine right now as well. Will be watching to see how it goes for everyone though.

For the record, on May 7th I paid $14.99 for a 50lb of Strategy GX and $17.39 for a 50lb bag of Omolene 300. The hardkeeper is on the Omolene 300, everyone else gets the Strategy.


----------



## chandab (May 30, 2011)

TyeeRanch said:


> I was pretty sure that Omolene 500 was a 50 lb bag, Omolene 400 is usually a 40 lb bag. No idea why they did that though. I have been feeding the miniature horse feed to my two easy keeper mares for about a month, both are doing well on it. Still not sure if it has the "ooomph" needed for my stallion and hard keeper gelding. So they are still on Omolene 200.


I don't know for sure, but I think the Omolene 400 is what replaced Complete Advantage, and its beet pulp based, using shredded beet pulp which is rather bulky, so I think they do it to keep the bags the same size. Just my best guess.


----------



## Tremor (May 30, 2011)

wingnut said:


> For the record, on May 7th I paid $14.99 for a 50lb of Strategy GX and $17.39 for a 50lb bag of Omolene 300. The hardkeeper is on the Omolene 300, everyone else gets the Strategy.


May I please pay those prices, lol?

The last time I bought Strategy GX (March 19th) I paid $15.96. My Omelene 300 is now $19.33.

Not cool.


----------



## Tremor (May 30, 2011)

I'm pretty close to switching my feed over to the Mini feed, but I have to ask this.

How many of you feed this to your foals, growing horses (yearlings - two year olds), and broodmares (preggos and lactating)?

If you do, how are they doing?


----------



## lil hoofbeats (May 30, 2011)

OK, correct me here if i am wrong, but i have fed strategy to all my minis, breeding stallions, mares in foal, and not if foal, and of course all my weanlings/yearlings get free choice Strategy at all times, and have had wonderful results, never had a problem, why would i want to go lower fat, and lower protien, isnt that what makes Strategy the best??? if they get too fat, is it not better to just cut them back? Just asking


----------



## chandab (May 30, 2011)

lil hoofbeats said:


> OK, correct me here if i am wrong, but i have fed strategy to all my minis, breeding stallions, mares in foal, and not if foal, and of course all my weanlings/yearlings get free choice Strategy at all times, and have had wonderful results, never had a problem, why would i want to go lower fat, and lower protien, isnt that what makes Strategy the best??? if they get too fat, is it not better to just cut them back? Just asking


If you cut them back, you aren't just reducing fat/calories you are also reducing the vit/min and protein provided by the feed. Which is why if your horses get fat feeding according to the directions, you should change to a feed that requires less be fed; that way you are still providing the necessary vit/min without the extra calories.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 30, 2011)

sdmini said:


> I talked with a Purina spokesman who also shows miniatures and Shetlands. She did not recommend it for growing horses so my yearlings are on another feed. At that time they didn't know how it would work for a "show diet" so I only put my chubby gelding on it. His hair coat looks fabulous and he has a lot more energy. I had heard a lot of good things about it which is why I asked about it. Based on the results with him I'm in the process of switching over a couple of other mature horses over.


I know the Farnam version it was just not enough fat for my broodmares. You had too add alot more hay to their diet to keep them looking good which is not a bad thing but I did notice that but it may not be the same for this feed but sounds like it.

When Farnam came out my geldings looked great but the quality of the feed declined, I'm hoping Purina with their high standards will keep the quality of this feed. I'm pretty much sold on it now. Now I just got to get feed stores to get it. My local Tractor store barley carries Purina now, they just can't sell it, the feed is too expensive. Over $15 for 100 over $18 for 300.


----------



## Sandy B (May 31, 2011)

Here is the link to Purina's Miniature Horse & Pony Feed. It contains Purina Amplify which an excellent source of fat. I have fed my reining horses Strategy for years and now Amplify for the past year and love it. My horses are sleek and have the greatest coats, even my old 29 year old mare who get Strategy and Amplify instead of a Senior Horse feed. As I mentioned before we feed Purina Enrich 32 to all out minis, but it is expensive. It is great for over-weight minis as they get fed in cup measurements. However, I think I will change to the mini horse feed since it is specifically formulated for the little guys.

http://www.purinamil...mp2-0139250.pdf

Crude Protein (min) .......................................13.50% Lysine (min) ..................................................... 0.80% Crude Fat (min)................................................. 4.50% Crude Fiber (max) ..........................................18.00% Calcium (min) ................................................... 0.80% Calcium (max) .................................................. 1.30% Phosphorus (min) ............................................ 0.65% Copper (min)............................................ 75.00 ppm Zinc (min)............................................... 270.00 ppm Selenium (min)...........................................0.60 ppm Vitamin A (min).................................. 6,000.00 IU/lb Vitamin E (min)......................................125.00 IU/lb

The Purina® Amplify® Nugget is a patented, high-fat extruded particle that

contains a proprietary blend of vegetable oils, flaxseed and rice bran for an

optimal fatty acid profile that supports strong immune function.



Proprietary amino acids (building blocks of proteins) that support

strong muscle growth, shiny coat and healthy hooves.

Contains beet pulp inside the pellet as an excellent source of

fermentable fiber for slow-release energy.

Provides 100% of the required nutrients for horses when fed as

directed* so no additional supplements are necessary.

*Based on "Nutrient Requirements of Horses Sixth Revised Edition – 2007" published by the National Research Council.

Provides nutrient density and supports proper digestion.

Superior, consistent nutrition.

Premium formulation with high-quality ingredients for excellent palatability.

May help reduce the risk of adverse health effects caused by the

management error of overfeeding.

The FeedGuard® Nutrition System is one of the industry's most

innovative and exacting quality assurance programs. It can help deliver

the trust, quality and performance that horse lovers demand every day.


----------



## Mominis (May 31, 2011)

The 500 also contains Amplify.


----------



## kaykay (May 31, 2011)

> How many of you feed this to your foals, growing horses (yearlings - two year olds), and broodmares (preggos and lactating)?


All of ours are on it. lactating, pregnant, yearlings, foals etc. all look great. like i said though at first the yearlings refused to eat it so we had to mix theirs with strategy longer.


----------



## LindaL (May 31, 2011)

I've been trying to tweak my feeding program for awhile...add this, try that...Right now my horses are on Enrich 32, shredded beet pulp, O & A and a few get rice bran. Still...a few need weight, a few need to lose weight...ugh! I thought about trying the Mini Feed, but can you tweak the feed amounts for specific horses' needs?? If I feed that, will I also still need to keep feeding beet pulp? Rice bran? If not, it may be more cost effective to just buy the Mini feed, but it would also have to get some more weight on my hard keeper and keep the excess weight off my easy keeper...LOL!


----------



## lucky seven (May 31, 2011)

Mominis, probably too much, my guy is over weight. I am going to buy a scale so that I can weigh his hay. I cut back on the grain thinking that was making him fat. He gets a small flake at 6 am with grain. If he is trying to go threw the fences, he gets a snack ( a handful) dinner is at 5 pm now that it is so hot. He gets around 4 oz more of grain then and another small flake of hay. He is put in his stall around 7 pm and gets a handful then. He is on a drylot and drools over all the grass around him. He is not exercised as much as he should because of the hot and humid weather we are having in the northeast.


----------



## lucky seven (May 31, 2011)

JMS, this has been great education thanks


----------



## Zipper (May 31, 2011)

Purina Canada doesnt make the mini feed here yet.

I phoned a couple places and I emailed Purina but they have gotten back to me yet.


----------



## kaykay (May 31, 2011)

Linda if you feed it I would NOT supplement beet pulp, flax seed etc. Its already in the feed so no sense in that. Also too much beet pulp can give them loose stools.

All of ours are on different amounts depending on their size, age and work level


----------



## SammyL (May 31, 2011)

I have been feeding for a little over a month or two now. My horses look great. My yearling does fantastic on this feed.

However, I have a SUPER hard-keeper gelding... he just won't gain any weight, no matter what diet. He is fed alone, away from the other herd members.

Right now, he is on pasture and at night he gets three cups of the mini feed, one cup of alfalfa pellets and a cup of sweet feed. With a Red Cell supplement added in.

He loves it. But the problem still remains, no weight gain. What am I doing wrong?

Do I need to switch his diet again?

Other than problems with him (his teeth are fine), I am really happy with this feed.


----------



## Sandy B (May 31, 2011)

Go to Purinas web site and read about the mini horse feed. It has feeding amount suggestions.



LindaL said:


> I've been trying to tweak my feeding program for awhile...add this, try that...Right now my horses are on Enrich 32, shredded beet pulp, O & A and a few get rice bran. Still...a few need weight, a few need to lose weight...ugh! I thought about trying the Mini Feed, but can you tweak the feed amounts for specific horses' needs?? If I feed that, will I also still need to keep feeding beet pulp? Rice bran? If not, it may be more cost effective to just buy the Mini feed, but it would also have to get some more weight on my hard keeper and keep the excess weight off my easy keeper...LOL!


----------



## Sandy B (May 31, 2011)

SammyL said:


> I have been feeding for a little over a month or two now. My horses look great. My yearling does fantastic on this feed.
> 
> However, I have a SUPER hard-keeper gelding... he just won't gain any weight, no matter what diet. He is fed alone, away from the other herd members.
> 
> ...


Three cups may not be enough. I would slowly increase the mini feed as well as the alfalfa pellets. You may need to start actually weighing what you are feeding. I have a couple thinner mini mares that are thinner that I am feeding a pound of pellets to as well as free choice orchard grass. They are finally gaining.


----------



## tifflunn (May 31, 2011)

Zipper said:


> Purina Canada doesnt make the mini feed here yet.
> 
> I phoned a couple places and I emailed Purina but they have gotten back to me yet.




I emailed them also and no reply either as of yet- really do wish we would get something for our minis here.


----------



## kaykay (May 31, 2011)

> Right now, he is on pasture and at night he gets three cups of the mini feed, one cup of alfalfa pellets and a cup of sweet feed. With a Red Cell supplement added in.He loves it. But the problem still remains, no weight gain. What am I doing wrong?


unless he is tiny that is not much feed at all. you really should feed in pounds not cups. a cup of feed or pellets is barely anything

gradually increase his feed. if you are feeding the mini feed i would cut out the sweet feed, cut the red cell and give him feed and hay and thats it.

why are you feeding him red cell? Has he been tested to be anemic? I never use red cell long term or it can mess them up


----------



## chandab (May 31, 2011)

SammyL said:


> However, I have a SUPER hard-keeper gelding... he just won't gain any weight, no matter what diet. He is fed alone, away from the other herd members.
> 
> Right now, he is on pasture and at night he gets three cups of the mini feed, one cup of alfalfa pellets and a cup of sweet feed. With a Red Cell supplement added in.
> 
> ...


Like someone else said, he might not be getting enough. I don't know how big your guy is, so don't know how much he should get of the mini feed, but... Most small pellet feeds are about 5oz/cup (standard kitchen cup), so 3 cups is just shy of a pound. The alfalfa pellets probably weigh about the same, and the sweet feed is probably about 4oz/cup. [i've weighed many pelleted, textured and sweet feed and have kept a chart.]

My hard keeper gelding (37" tall, about 350#) gets 1# twice daily of a mix of senior and sweet feed (I premix it at a ratio of 2 parts senior to 1 part sweet - the feed company says to mix it 1:1, but I like the 2:1 better) and he finally gained some weight and is now holding weight. He also gets free choice grass hay, and will soon get started on pasture.


----------



## SammyL (May 31, 2011)

> why are you feeding him red cell? Has he been tested to be anemic? I never use red cell long term or it can mess them up


My neighbor, who is a equine nutritionist, suggested I do it. I didn't know it could be harmful. So far no trouble with it, but I will stop it until I can do more research. Thank you!



> Like someone else said, he might not be getting enough. I don't know how big your guy is, so don't know how much he should get of the mini feed, but... Most small pellet feeds are about 5oz/cup (standard kitchen cup), so 3 cups is just shy of a pound. The alfalfa pellets probably weigh about the same, and the sweet feed is probably about 4oz/cup. [i've weighed many pelleted, textured and sweet feed and have kept a chart.]My hard keeper gelding (37" tall, about 350#) gets 1# twice daily of a mix of senior and sweet feed (I premix it at a ratio of 2 parts senior to 1 part sweet - the feed company says to mix it 1:1, but I like the 2:1 better) and he finally gained some weight and is now holding weight. He also gets free choice grass hay, and will soon get started on pasture.



He is 37"... Very tall and refined. I will keep your measurements in mind and keep tweaking things until I get it right.

Thanks all!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 31, 2011)

Here is an article Purina posted today on facebook:

_*FEEDING BASICS FOR HORSES, MINIATURE HORSES AND PONIES (Article by Katie Young, PhD)*_

_* *_

_*For horses, miniature horses and ponies to perform their best, we have to feed them correctly to provide all the nutritional building blocks that their bodies need. Just like people, horses, minis and ponies need protein, vitamins and minerals as well as adequate energy (fuel, or calories) to support maintenance, growth, reproduction and work. *_

_* *_

_*In nature, horses spend most of their time eating – grazing grasses and other plants. So it is important when making feeding choices to start with the forage: the pasture and/or hay. All equines need forage to provide calories and other nutrients, plus forage provides fiber to keep the digestive tract healthy. Insufficient fiber can lead to digestive problems such as colic. The hay/pasture needs to be high quality, because the equine digestive tract does not handle poor quality forage well. The amount of hay/pasture is also a concern. Horses, minis and ponies need at least 1 – 1.5 pounds of hay/pasture per 100 lbs body weight each day – so a 1000 lb horse needs at least 10-15 lbs of hay per day.*_

_* *_

_*Often, mature equines can maintain their body weight and condition on hay/pasture alone. However, there are some necessary nutrients that are commonly lacking in forages, including some vitamins and minerals. In addition, growing horses, broodmares and working horses usually need an additional source of calories. There are many feeds to choose from to meet those additional nutrient needs. Most commercial feeds are fortified with protein, vitamins and minerals so that when they are added in the diet along with the forage, the total ration will meet the nutritional requirements. Commercial horse feeds are usually a sweet or “textured” feed (a mixture of grains, some molasses, and pellets that contain the vitamins and minerals) or a pelleted feed (grains are ground and mixed with other nutrient sources and ingredients, then pressed into a pellet form). Corn, oats, wheat and wheat products, and barley are common grains found in horse feeds, as well as some forages such as alfalfa and other fiber sources including beet pulp. The choice of feeds depends on the needs of the horse, mini or pony – some feeds are designed for performance (such as Ultium, or Omolene 200 and 500) some for growth and breeding (Ultium Growth and Omolene 300), some for maintenance (Omolene 100 and Strategy Healthy Edge), and some for older “seniors” (Equine Senior). Some feeds, for instance Strategy GX and Purina Miniature Horse & Pony feed, are designed to support multiple lifestyles, including performance, growth, and reproduction.*_

_* *_

_*If your horse, mini or pony is an easy keeper (gains weight easily), it may be difficult to feed enough of the commercial fortified feed to provide adequate protein, vitamins and minerals without him or her gaining too much weight. In these cases, a concentrated feed or supplement may be the best choice. These products (such as Purina Nature’s Essentials Enrich 12 or 32) contain more concentrated amounts of nutrients and are designed to be fed in smaller meals, so that the animal does not gain too much weight. There are also feeds available that are specially designed to help overweight equines lose weight, such as WellSolve W/C. For some animals, the only way to keep them from becoming obese is to use a grazing muzzle or keep them off pasture entirely.*_

_* *_

_*Once you have chosen the feed and forage source for your own horse or pony, the next step is to decide how much to feed. The feed label will provide directions for the amount to feed, but you’ll need to know how much your horse., mini or pony weighs. If you have access to a livestock scale, then it is easy to weigh your animal. If not, you can use a body weight tape (check with your Purina feed dealer) to estimate how much he or she weighs.*_

_* *_

_*Most people measure feed using some sort of scoop, but you will see in the feeding directions that feed should be measured in pounds. The same volume of different feeds will weigh different amounts, so it is important to weigh the amount of feed that your scoop holds. A simple way to do this is to use a digital fishing scale (you can find these in most sporting goods stores). Just put your scoop of feed in a bag or bucket, and hang it on the scale (be sure to subtract the weight of the empty bucket!). You can also weigh the hay, so that you know how much hay you are feeding.*_

_* *_

_*If you are not sure if your horse or pony is the right weight, you can use the Body Condition Scoring system. This system (developed by researchers at Texas A&M University) is an objective method to determine if your animal is thin, fat, or just right. It ranges from a score of 1 (poor, or extremely thin) to 9 (extremely fat). In general, horses and ponies should be a body condition score 5 (moderate). Looking from the side, if you cannot see any ribs, but you can feel the ribs easily under the skin, that is a score of 5. For more information on the body conditions scoring system, you can visit our website at horse.purinamills.com.*_

_* *_

_*Once you’ve chosen the feed and forage, and determined how much to feed every day, you are ready to go. With good care and nutrition along with proper management and veterinary care, your miniature horse, pony or horse should be ready for you to ride and have fun for years to come!*_

The tall and refined ones are always seems like they are harder keepers. Besides the not gaining weight part does he seem to have a poor hair coat and just lethargic. Those are just some signs of being anemic and thats when red cell comes into play but I've also heard you don't want to use it long term. If anything I would try using a weight supplement. I would give your horse plenty of hay.


----------



## Tremor (May 31, 2011)

So, good news!

I called my local feed store and they will be ordering the new Miniature Horse feed!






But that's not the best part!

It'll only cost me $13!





*dies*

That's a $6 difference from what I'm paying for Omelene 300.

I may have died and gone to heaven.


----------



## chandab (May 31, 2011)

SammyL said:


> He is 37"... Very tall and refined. I will keep your measurements in mind and keep tweaking things until I get it right.
> 
> Thanks all!


The chart for the Mini and Pony feed says maintenance level is 1.3# feed for a 300# mini (I'm going to guess your guy is around 300# if 37" and refined (my 37" boy is decent weight at 350#, weighed on a scale)) plus 3.6# hay for same weight.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 1, 2011)

> He is 37"... Very tall and refined. I will keep your measurements in mind and keep tweaking things until I get it right.


Definitely slowly up his feed as that is not enough for that tall of a boy. I think red cell is okay short term but I would never give it long term. I have seen many at the shows get all jumpy from being on it too long. And yes like the article above says feed in pounds not cups. Since hes not at matientnce level yet I would try to get him to 2 lbs of feed and 3.5 lbs of hay and see if he finally levels off. but do it slowly!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 1, 2011)

I've tried doing some research for ya on the red cell and they say horses kept on red cell are like race horses. Unless your horse has a iron defficency then he doesn't need it and giving it to him could cause more harm then good. If your horse does have an issue with the iron more then likely it just has something to do with what he is getting nutritionally. I would try and find something with more protein and more fat. The mini feed may just not be enough for him, remeber what works for some may not work for others. Also if their is any way you can get away from the pellets I would try and just get actual alfalfa hay. I would try and avoid mixing 2 different feeds and go away from the sweet feed.

I've had only 1 horse that was proven anemic and was given red cell but really all he needed was a change of diet and has been fine since. He was on the mini/pony feed by farnam. Thats why I've was leaning towards not using this feed but it sounds like its working.


----------



## wingnut (Jun 1, 2011)

For those of you who don't know how much your horse weighs, try contacting your local feed mill...especially if you're a customer. I have the equine specialist from our mill bring out their portable scale each July (this will be her third trip this year) so I have an accurate idea of what each horse weighs. My mill doesn't charge for this service Of course, I am a very frequent customer and spent a good bit there every year! My vet is very happy that I have this information as it helps her make accurate decisions that require information based on weight.

Thanks to everyone contributing to this thread....feeding information is always helpful no matter who you are!


----------



## SammyL (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help and information on this feed (and others!)

It is true you are always learning.





My boy and I will work on it, and he will look good in no time.


----------



## Tremor (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a little update.





My feed store ordered three bags for me today and said that I should get them by Thursday! Uber excited!


----------



## fallin4minis (Jun 10, 2011)

I've switched from SafeChoice to Purina's new mini feed 3 weeks ago and what I've noticed is that on SafeChoice, I could feed both my geldings (Scout 29.5" & Bullet 35") the same amt with Scout being a little on the pudgy side. Now with Purina's feed, they cannot be fed the same amt. Bullet is losing weight and the Scout is about the same. They are only separated by a partial fence during feeding time so until I change the stall set-up, I can't stop Scout from running Bullet off and eating what is left. I do like how they both seem to be shinier and that's one of the reasons why I wanted to try the new feed. Their coats just didn't have that gleem while on SafeChoice. The other reason is the cost -SafeChoice is $15.49/bag and the Purina Mini is $12.55. Even though I only have 2 to feed, with hay being $9/sq. bale, I thought I'd try something specially designed for minis and with it being a few bucks cheaper, it was appealing. I need to see if the results are worth it to feed more and to separate them at feeding time. It was just real convienient to be able to feed them the same and leave for work when I needed to.


----------



## Mini~Madness (Jun 10, 2011)

I would love to find a place around here that sales it. None of the listed venders carry it around here.


----------



## sdmini (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the feed. I started out with one mature gelding on it and I've switched over two others. Royal does get beet pulp as I'm a sucker and feel like I'm abusing him to only give him a cup and half (2x) when everyone else gets a lot more. He's still a bit on the pudgy side but has a ton of energy that wasn't there last year. He has one of the best coats in the barn as well and I don't feed supplements.


----------



## horizonhorses (Jun 11, 2011)

I was feeding the platform miniature horse and pony for a year and they are slimmer and look healthier. They LOVE the new purina miniature horse and pony and there coats are shinny and nice! I love it and would recommend it to anyone with minis!


----------



## horizonhorses (Jun 11, 2011)

Ask your local feed store that sells Purina and they should be able to get it. I have to 'special order" it, but it doesn't cost me more.



Mini~Madness said:


> I would love to find a place around here that sales it. None of the listed venders carry it around here.


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Oct 15, 2012)

I will be switching my minis to this new Purina mini feed next month. I also tried the Farnam Platform mini feed. Did not like it. My horses lost their shiny coats, energy and started noticing impactions. Too much fiber?

I feed my mare 1.5 lbs grass hay 2x a day. Millenium Gold 1 scoop.

My gelding gets 1 lb grass hay with 1/2 lb grass hay pellets with scoop of Millenium Gold 2x day.

they look healthy. Not as shiny as I want them to be so am excited to see uf this new feed gives them a shinier coat.....


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh...my gelding gets one scoop not two a day of MG...LOL!!

The price for a bag of Purina Mini Feed in southern Oregon is 22.00 dollars. We are being gouged big time up our way. Gas is 4.25 for regular...


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Oct 15, 2012)

SammyL...

If your skinny gelding doesnt gain any weight soon? I suggest having your vet check his "Creatinine" level. I recently went through that ordeal with my refined mini.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 15, 2012)

This horse has improved so much ever since getting off the Mini feed last year. The Mini feed by Purina did its job and he lost the weight but he really declined being on it for 3 months.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 15, 2012)

DJF Miniature Show Horses said:


> I will be switching my minis to this new Purina mini feed next month. I also tried the Farnam Platform mini feed. Did not like it. My horses lost their shiny coats, energy and started noticing impactions. Too much fiber?
> 
> I feed my mare 1.5 lbs grass hay 2x a day. Millenium Gold 1 scoop.
> 
> ...


The Platform feed is about as bad as the Purina Mini feed as far as I am concerned. I started using the Platform feed when it first came out, my horses did great on it, probably better then they've ever been. Then the next year came around and I noticed on my one he had a extremely dull coat, it looked sunburnt but this just didn't seem like your regular sunbleached coat. It felt really dry. He was real mopey and his attitude was declining. Took him to the vet and he was anemic. Didn't think it had to do with the grain but I took him off of it and you could see a difference right away.

The Purina feed same thing only the results declined quicker. He was on it for 4 months, but it seemed like he started to decline at the National show or just before. I put him on it in early June and in July he was looking great, the weight was coming off he was looking shiny, in August he was doing great but at Nationals he had a dull coat, his attitude was bad and I had to feed him a lot just to keep weight on. When we came home from Nationals soon after he stopped eating the mini feed, but ate hay just fine. All signs pointed to Ulcers but he did not have ulcers. Took him off the mini feed to PrimeGLO and he has been doing great on it all year and what a difference.


----------



## Margot (Oct 15, 2012)

We have been feeding it for over a year to all our minis and they are doing fine. We were feeding Strategy and still feed that to our big horses although they are getting no grain at all now having been on pasture all summer and still picking although the three of them are eating about seventy pounds of hay a day. we also have twenty goats and try to keep our feed program as simple as possible, we make our own hay so feed as much of that as they want. We feed the minis based on how they look so the easy keepers may only get a cup a day and the thinner types two or more but most of ours are easy keepers.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Oct 18, 2012)

I wanted to add my 2 bits as well! I worked at TSC when the platform mini feed came out and we had lots of negative results. I at the time was feeding a custom mix of my own to my minis and my qh. The closest thing I had found to be close was the omolene 200. Coats were shedding out nicely and I had some nice shiney under coats to follow.

I moved and there isnt a TSC or a feed mill who can mix what i'd like. So, I switched to Strategy Special care as its low in startch and sugar. I feed my new boy 3/4 of a cup 2x a day as hes about 310lbs..( if i am not mixing his weight with someone else) In doing this, it has lowered some fat tummies and cresty necks. I so far like it but I've noticed my other stallion who is 12 is getting a cresty fat neck too. I am not sure if its due to the grain to the fact we put healthy coat in it. We mix a 2/1 ratio. 1 being oats and mix healthy coat. I love the HC as its added LOTS of shine and nice soft smooth coats.

I dont see myself switching to the mini formula as 1 my bf is a nutrena dealer and I get great deals and 2. this seems to be working so far (as we just switched a few weeks ago) I'd love to continue to see everyone opinions on it though.


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Oct 24, 2012)

Started my minis today on the gradule change to the Purina miniature horse feed. They dropped the price from 22.00 to 17.20

So far they love the taste. Pushed their grass hay pellets out of the way to get to these new pellets.

I really like the mini friendly sized pellets and it smells good 

I will post again in 60 days and have a followup.

Good luck to anyone else with this trial feed.....


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 24, 2012)

I just paid $15.99 for the same purina mini feed at TSC. My boy really likes it.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Oct 24, 2012)

I feed my guys miniature horse and pony feed. They love it!


----------



## Marty (Oct 25, 2012)

_Well I have a problem: I switched my minis from Strategy to the Mini food because I thought Strategy was what was keeping them so fat. I was correct at first since they did loose weight in their crests first, the necks got awesome, and overall looked much nicer. NOW, for some reason, every last one of them is terribly fat, bursting at the seems. What the heck? Wonder if they changed the recipe? I don't get it. Their pasture time has not increased and its just nubs and they have the same hay which I reduced a lot due to this but still, they are over the top fat again. I need this like a hole in the head. With winter coming on I do plan to keep them warm with feeding ample hay but this is crazy.They are about to explode and so is my brain. And for the record, I paid $16.99 for it today and also although Enrich 32 is nice, there is no way I'm paying their insane amount for it. Thinking I might have to try Welsove or something else. grrrrrrrrrrr Do not like my horses that fat!_


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 25, 2012)

Marty, I noticed my guy got fat, too! He looked SUPER this spring and now he's a whale!! The others look OK, and I just put my pony on it as he always looks thin. Same pasture (weeds and nothing else) but he sure blimped up.


----------



## Joanne (Oct 25, 2012)

We are not having any obesity problem with our horses, In fact, after using Purina Miniature horse and Pony for well over a year, their weight, coat condition, and their reproduction is great !

We are very pleased with this product. Marty I am not sure how much you are feeding. You may have to feed less.


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 26, 2012)

I even I had the Platform feed and it sucked ! I ended up using omolene 200 until I tried the Purina Miniature horse and Pony , I loved it my mini mare was her self agin .


----------



## Shari (Oct 26, 2012)

Biggest problem with purena I have seen here... is bugs... bugs in the unopened bags. I was going to try the mini fed but took the bag back. Am also not the only person having this problem in this area.

Think I will stick with, Triple Crown Low starch.... think it is a better feed anyway.


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Nov 22, 2012)

I know I said 60 days till an update but Wow! I started my minis on this Purina mini feed Oct 24th. In 30 days they are doing great!

Super shiny coats, much happier and frisky. Just overall wonderful results. I am pleased and will keep them on this.

I feed 1/4 pound 2x a day per horse.

They lick there feed pans clean






Thank you PURINA!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 22, 2012)

We are using it. Its not enough for my mare who is nursing a foal. The rest seem to do fine on it.


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (May 14, 2013)

7 months on the Purina Miniature Horse feed. My horses are shiny and look wonderful!

Staying with this! Dropped tbe grass hay pellets. Just feeding grass hay and the Purina. Very cost effective compared to the other program I had them on. Very pleased highly recommended


----------



## paintponylvr (May 15, 2013)

Where are you located?



DJF Miniature Show Horses said:


> 7 months on the Purina Miniature Horse feed. My horses are shiny and look wonderful!
> 
> Staying with this! Dropped tbe grass hay pellets. Just feeding grass hay and the Purina. Very cost effective compared to the other program I had them on. Very pleased highly recommended


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 15, 2013)

Can you post before and after pics?

Thanks,

Kari


----------

